# Rockwool vs. Coco Disks, In A Drip System



## G_48911 (Apr 20, 2008)

My Friend gave me some of these coco pellets with my drip system but i was planning on using Rockwool.anybody have any experience with using these coco disks.I asked my friend how they were and he said they worked good but he has never used rockwool so he couldnt compare the 2. as always,thanks and happy 4/20-G_48911


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 20, 2008)

coco discs are far easier to clone from over rockwool.

just plonk them into whatever medium your using in the end i do every type of medium btw

pkj


----------



## lyfr (Apr 20, 2008)

im on the other side...ive never used coco, cause ive been happy with RW, im sure they both have *pot*ential to grow some kill!  good luck whatever u decide


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 20, 2008)

the reason i say coco pellets/jiffys are easier is because rockwool just tends to hold far too much water

pkj


----------



## HydroManiac (Apr 21, 2008)

Joe is it true Rockwool balance out PH better then pellets?


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 21, 2008)

hi hydro i think its the other way around as peat pellets/jiffys are soil more or less and rockwool causes ph/cf to drift if im correct

pkj


----------



## smokybear (Apr 21, 2008)

I believe that you are correct pkj. You should try them both and then decide which one *you* like best. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 21, 2008)

I've never tried pellets, but I do use rockwool in a drip system with consistent success.


----------



## G_48911 (Apr 21, 2008)

yea,these coco disks seem very dirty,when i got the system,i had to clean a bunch of loose stuff out of the pcv tubes. i was just debating because for me to fill all my pots,its gonna take 40 of the big cubes of rockwool,i'm figuring at least $150-$200.I think my hydroponic shop wants $7 or $8 for each cube of rockwool.so which leads me to my question,does anybody know of a website online that has good rockwool prices?  thanks for the help and i hope to have this under way within the next month or so.i'll start a journal when the time arrives.i see alot of people in here doin 3-10 plants but i have yet to see someone attempting 40. (WILL PROBABLY END UP BEING AROUND 20 ONCE I KILL THE MALES BUT... WHO KNOWS) anyways,thanks for the advise-G_48911


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 21, 2008)

You would be better off and use the Shreadded rockwool you get in bags. Use a mix of absorbant and non-absorbant and fill 1-2 gal pots to drip thru.
You can check out my grow, I have a good write up on this and some pics.


----------



## HydroManiac (Apr 21, 2008)

lol i can get 4x6 rockwool for 2 bucks WHAT A RIPOFF!!!!!


----------



## smokybear (Apr 21, 2008)

Maybe you should look around for another place that sells rockwool. I've seen it around and it was never that expensive. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 21, 2008)

my local hydro shop is a complete rip off too.  I can go online and get things for close to half the price they charge at the shop.  If I was you I would shop around online for those rockwool cubes.


----------

